# Assigning Chris Hein Solo String Notehead to a midi slider



## 2deepadivot (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all, This may seem like a crazy question but I want to assign a slider from my Korg nano studio to the note head of Chris Hein Solo strings but cannot find a way to do it. I know I should be able to go to the note head buttonat assign a conntroner to it but have not had any success, anyone with an answer? Thanks in advance.


----------

